# Closet Maid as building material(pics included)



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I am not good at this but I am going to try a post a few pics.

Wide veiw of complete small cage made of cloest maid and piece of shelf from old fridge.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

This one is a piece of Clost maid for all yall who do not know what it is.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

This is not closet maid but a piece of a simular product. I do not remember where we got this shelving. Its hole were a little wide which was not a problem when we had standard size chickens. The young bantams(BB Reds) crawled right out so we wired some chicken wire over it. But this shows how easy it is to make a door.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks honeyrobber , you just helped me finish the3 compartment pen i was telling you about . I bet there are a 100 or more uses for this stuff .


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I told ya I loved the stuff. If per chance your other half would like a closet make over it ends up being cheaper as you have small peices left over. I have used peices of this for so many projects around the farm. Not really bird related like I used a piece of it a bit longer than the tiller is wide for a drag to level out my lettuce beds. It is sort of like duct tape but not quite as useful.


----------

